# Doggie clothes and accessories...



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What do you look for when you go shopping. At the faire I got lots of question about making doggie items. I tend to not like what is popular so I'm not sure what to look into making and offering. What do you guys look for when buy for your furbabies?


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

If I can't find what I'm looking for than I make it. I also tend not to like what is popular, can't get a fashion trend right to save my life. I have also found it easier to make items for what I like instead of hunting high and low. 

But when I am shopping, I look at price, I look the item over, I tug on it to see if it will survive longer than 15 minutes through the dogs and my child. And of course the items that I buy don't interest my dogs or Daisy as does the cat toys I've made for the cats, lol.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Both of my girls are petite chis. Audrey is 6 pounds but she has big leg muscles and a thin tucked abdoman (build like an italian greyhound but smaller) and she is kinda long. So finding things that have a good length yet still fit her thin waist so to speak is difficult. So I look for elastic, velcro, adjustable items. I also look for comfort. Sophia is 4 pounds and just all over tiny, she not a longer length, so I find clothes that fit her big often. And everything seems bulky on her. I like light comfortable materials. I buy them tee shirts and dresses sometimes. I mostly buy sweaters and jackets because Audrey is bald on her entire under side and part way up her sides (genetic balding) and she is my medical service dog. So she goes out in public in air conditioned establishments and I do not want her cold. I like materials such as fleece and regular non stretchy materials. I also like items to be washable and not itchy. I sound picky I know, I'm not too picky but I do have things I look for specifically. Mainly the fit and cofort. Looks I look for girliness  Audrey is my pink girl. She's so hyper and girly, pink little girl styles just suits her. Sophia is more mature acting, less playful, more cuddly. Her color is aqua blue or baby blue. And I look for more elegant pieces for her. My dogs have a lot of clothes. And to be honest, I buy all year long. I bought Audrey a jacket tonight! If it fits, I'll buy it. She may not wear it for months but her size won't change so I'll buy whatever fits and is comfortable. Both of my girls are smooth coats, I know some people with long haired chis don't want velcro as their dogs fur gets caught and tugged in it.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Audreybabypup, I bought Daisy coat when Walmart had all the dog clothes on sell. I altered it to fit her when I got her because it was still cold here. Poor thing, looked like all coat and hardly any doggie.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Its difficult to find good fitting things and at a decent price. I actually will pay a price for good items. Because I see the itemsat petsmart and those jackets run 25-35 bucks and not one of them ever fits Audrey. So I have become a fan of homemade items.


----------



## Petit Chihuahuas (Sep 5, 2012)

I have experienced it as well, most things poor quality or bad fit, it is why I sew my own dog clothes


----------



## Zena (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,i am looking for a simple pattern for my Chi girl.A dress or just the bodice piece actually as the one i am making is buckling on me,i hate that.so need a simpler pattern.Thx so much,Jan


----------

